# MIDI SysEx w/ Leprecon console and QLab



## Harrison (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m working on a small middle school production, and my plan was to use Qlab as a show control device. I would be running projections, sound cues and lighting cues from my Macbook Pro, eliminating the need for multiple computers and operators. Unfortunately, I’m having trouble getting the lighting board to listen to Qlab over MIDI (it’s a Leprecon LPX-48). I’ve attached the releveant pages from the manual, and I was hoping that someone could show me how to write the SysEx (it doesn’t support MSC) message to trigger the GO button on the console.
Thanks!


----------



## Lextech (Apr 5, 2016)

It seems to use Musical MIDI. If I read this right, to trigger the GO button you need to send a value, most likely 127 on control parameter 123.


----------



## Harrison (Apr 5, 2016)

Lextech said:


> It seems to use Musical MIDI. If I read this right, to trigger the GO button you need to send a value, most likely 127 on control parameter 123.


How would I type that in? what would be the MIDI code?


----------



## Lextech (Apr 6, 2016)

In QLab, select a MIDI cue using musical MIDI. Assuming the board is set to channel 1, select channel 1. Under type use Control Change. Under Control Number use 123. Value 127, maybe 128, can't remember off the top of my head if QLab runs 0-127 or 1-128.


----------



## Harrison (Apr 9, 2016)

Lextech said:


> It seems to use Musical MIDI. If I read this right, to trigger the GO button you need to send a value, most likely 127 on control parameter 123.


Unfortunately, that still didn't work. I was able to patch one of the bump buttons to send a MIDI go signal to Qlab, but not vice versa. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## wolfman005 (Apr 10, 2016)

Why don't you use the Leprecon to trigger Qlab? Sounds like you got that side working.


----------

